# MIT-SHM question



## hgreenfi (Sep 4, 2002)

I am running 10.2 and have installed XFree86_4.2.0.1-10.2 precompiled as my X server.  I need to run enlightenment 16.5 as my window manager from time to time in order to test software that we are working on.  Under OS 10.1 SHM was unavailable, but my understanding is that SHM support is built into the kernel?? under OS 10.2.  With my current setup SHM is not enabled and I am hopeing that someone here can help me to figure out how enable SHM on my system.

Thanks in advance for your help, and please let me know if you need more info.


----------



## btoneill (Sep 4, 2002)

To get MIT-SHM support in XFree86 on 10.2 you need to compile the latest code from  CVS server. MIT-SHM doesn't work in the latest stable release(4.2.0.1).

Brian


----------



## hgreenfi (Sep 4, 2002)

Hmmn...

I checked out from cvs and 6 hours later my build is finished.  Looks like I am now running Xfree86_4.2.99.1.  Sadly I still have no SHM under enlightenment.  Any ideas how I can check to see if SHM is otherwise enabled, or what I missed during my build?  I followed the cvs checkout and build instructions located at http://mrcla.com/XonX/build.html step for step.

Thanks


----------



## hgreenfi (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, 4.2.99.1 didn't do it so I decided to try it with fink.  Changed fink.conf to point at unstable/main and unstable/crypto, got rid of all the old X packages and rebuilt the whole thing.  I obviously did something wrong cause now I am back to 4.2.0.1 and no SHM in sight.  I would greatly appreciate any further help on this one... 

Thanks!


----------



## btoneill (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll let you know whats going on as I try to get it compiled at home, but it's not very fast on my g4/450 

Brian


----------



## hgreenfi (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah compile takes a while.  About 6hrs on my PowerBook 550.  Thanks for starting a compile, I look forward to hearing about your mileage.


----------



## btoneill (Sep 5, 2002)

I think I've figured out what went wrong with your install with fink. I just finally figured out why the hell it wouldn't work for me. My fink setup is so wacked, it's not even funny.

when you run 'fink apropos xfree' what version does it list for xfree86-base? If it doesn't list 4.2.0-12 you have to clean up some fink stuff. First make sure in /sw/etc/fink.conf that unstable/main is before stable/main, if its not, swap them, and run 'fink apropos xfree' again and see if it lists 4.2.0-12. If it hasnt', check in /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11-system
 and see what xfree86-base packages are listed there. My setup had 3 different ones listed, once I removed all of them except for the 4.2.0-12 ones, and I ran 'fink apropos xfree' it then showed up with the proper version. Then I ran fink install xfree86-base and it's working on compiling with the patch that enables mit-shm. Also, if you currently have xfree86-base installed via fink, you need to either remove it using fink, or muck with the dpkg config files so it no longer thinks you have it installed. Probably easiet to just remove it and install clean. Hopefully by tommorow morning my compile will be done 

Brian


----------



## hgreenfi (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok so fink apropos xfree gives the following:

system-xfee86 4.2-1
xfree86-base 4.2.0.1-1
xfree86-base-threaded 4.2.0.1-1
xfree86-rootless 4.2.0.1-1
xfree86-rootless-threaded (I think, can't see ??)

I then removed all references to anything other than 4.2.0-12 in /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/finkinfo/x11-system  as well as in /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/finkinfo/x11-system 
and made sure that unstable/main and unstable/crypto come before their stable counter parts.  Ran fink apropos xfree again and got the same output as before.  Ack, no love!!  I will continue to muck about in /sw to see what I can see, but please let me know if you get it working on your end.  Thanks Brian...

Harrison


----------



## hgreenfi (Sep 7, 2002)

I think I might be about to give in :-(  5th compile in 3 days and still no SHM in enlightenment.  Couldn't get "fink apropos xfree" to give me the wanted output, so after cleaning out all references to anything other than xfree86-4..2.0-12 I tried to reinstall X with fink.  First tried "fink install xfree86-base" but fink couldn't find the package.  Then tried "fink install xfree86-base-4.2.0-12".  Downloaded and compiled.  Had to install the debs by hand for some reason but got my new build working.  Now in the info window X tells me that I am running "version 4.2-" with no further version info.  Hopefully I can figure this out.


----------

